# Losing hair?



## Seeker (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi! I am a new dog owner. I have never had a dog before so I am learning as I go. My puppy will be 10 months come the 20th of April. He hardly shed however for the last 2 months, he has been shedding a lot. I brush him daily, but the hair is all over the place. Is this common with this breed? Or could it be the weather? I am Florida. I am getting concerned. Any light you can shed on this issue would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to you and Seeker! He could be blowing coat which is a form of shedding. There will be a lot of matting with it, though. It lasts a month or two and then doesn't happen again - sometimes it happens twice but not often. It could be the weather warming up, too. I have noticed more hair from mine but seems to be slacking up now. We are in Southeast Georgia. You can do a search on "blowing coat" because that is a pretty popular topic since it happens to all of them and is not fun!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

If your puppy is in a short coat, it might look more like regular dog shedding than the mats people often see when a long haired Hav "blows coat". But there's nothing wrong with him... it's just a normal rite of passage for adolescent Havs!


----------



## Seeker (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I never noticed hair all over the place with mine. I did however gather large piles of hair while combing and brushing during their coat change. If it seems like a lot of hair and if your dog is thinning to much talk to your vet. There are skin conditions that can cause hair loss too.


----------

